# Wht should be the cost of NEW RMAed Asus R9 270x 2GB DDR 5 GPU



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 18, 2015)

Wht should be the cost of NEW RMAed Asus R9 270x 2GB DDR 5 GPU .. 2 yrs warranty still remaining.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 18, 2015)

Around 10k


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2015)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Wht should be the cost of NEW RMAed Asus R9 270x 2GB DDR 5 GPU .. 2 yrs warranty still remaining.



I think you should be able to sell it for 12k....


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 20, 2015)

got it for 9K.. Brand NEW .. (was RMAed) with still 2 yrs warranty remaining...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I think you should be able to sell it for 12k....



HD7950  is selling around 12k so 10k is the right price for 270x.


----------

